# Smiling hedgie!



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to share this with you all. It's a photo I took of Millie today, with a mouthful of worms. She looks like she's smiling!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute! She looks so happy!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, so cute! Nom nom nom :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

omg.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha she's so happy to have those mealies in her mouth!!  Such a precious picture.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww. What an adorable happy face.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Stunning! Like a school picture of a little girl!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone, she sure is the cutest little baby to me


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

CUTE!!! I have a couple of Isis smiling while she is splat on my chest or stomach. It looks like she is trying to hug me and smiling while she does it. I love the front facing pic though. Again CUTE!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's so cute!! Looks like she's having a great time. Funny, but I bet we wouldn't have the same reaction to a mouth full of mealies! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so sweet!


----------

